# Samba : komische zugriffsprobleme, brauche schnelle Lösung

## bd_italy

Hallo,

ich habe ein problem beim Zugriff auf mein Samba share.

das szenario:

- auf share dateien erstellen, umbenenn und löschen ist möglich

- auf share datei ausschneiden und in ein anderes verzeichniss auf dem share einfügen ist möglich

- edit: auf dem share dateien öffnen endet mit "Zugriff verweigert"

- kopieren fon pc auf share und umgekehrt ist nicht möglich

- kopieren fon share in einen anderen ordner auf share ist nicht möglich

- dateien auf dem server haben die gewünschten berechtigungen.

hier ein paar infos:

/etc/samba/smb.conf

```

[global]

workgroup=Netz

server string = Samba Server %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size= 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

security = USER

encrypt passwords = Yes

vfs object = vscan-clamav

vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-cav.conf

[public]

#guest account = nobody

guest ok = yes

#valid users = sambauser

#force_user = sambauser

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

writable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 777

directory mode = 777

path = /lan

write list = sambauser

```

ls -l /lan

```

total 384

drwxrwxrwx  4 sambauser sambauser   4096 Mar 11 16:21 backup

drwxrwxrwx  6 sambauser sambauser   4096 Dec 30  2006 downloads

-rwxrwxrwx  1 sambauser sambauser  27591 Jun 25 17:41 glassbox.c

-rwxrwxrwx  1 sambauser sambauser    320 Mar  9 14:32 inet.sh

-rwxrwxrwx  1 sambauser sambauser    452 Aug 24 18:33 lala.txt

drwxrwxrwx 27 sambauser sambauser   4096 Jul 17 23:37 programme

-rwxrw-rw-  1 sambauser sambauser 307200 Aug 26 19:57 psftp.exe

drwxrwxrwx  2 sambauser sambauser   4096 Aug 28 19:57 srv_backup

drwxrwxrwx  6 sambauser sambauser   4096 Jul  4 20:25 tmp

drwxrwxrwx  6 sambauser sambauser   4096 Aug 28 18:51 uni

drwxrwxrwx  9 sambauser sambauser   4096 Mar 11 16:30 video

```

/var/log/samba/log.192.168.1.21  (=client)

```

[2007/08/28 19:32:38, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1229)

  getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

[2007/08/28 19:32:38, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(327)

[2007/08/28 19:32:38, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1229)

  getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

  Denied connection from  (0.0.0.0)

[2007/08/28 19:32:38, 1] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1103)

[2007/08/28 19:32:38, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1229)

  getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

  Connection denied from 0.0.0.0

[2007/08/28 19:32:38, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)

  write_data: write failure in writing to client 192.168.1.21. Error Connection reset by peer

[2007/08/28 19:32:38, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(769)

  Error writing 5 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

```

der user sambauser existiert als unix-user

und ich habe ihn mit smbpasswd -a sambauser für samba hinzugefügt

danach habe ich samba neugestartet.

dit2:

Alle Dateien auf welche ich nicht zugreifen kann sind die die vor dem formatieren schon auf der Partition waren.

auf neue kann ich zugreifen.

ich habe die alten dateien durch chmod,chown, und chgrp -R an die neuen rechte angepasst, das müsste doch reichen, oder?

irgendwelche ideen? binn für jede Hilfe dankbar, muss unbedingt auf das share noch heute zugreifen können,

grüße aus italien

bd_italy

----------

## bd_italy

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein problem beim Zugriff auf mein Samba share.
> 
> das szenario:
> ...

 

----------

## manuels

wie sieht denn der Log des Servers aus?

----------

## bd_italy

 *manuels wrote:*   

> wie sieht denn der Log des Servers aus?

 

hhmmm, ich habe sie jetzt mal durchgeschaut und nichts auffälliges gefunden,

welche würde dich denn genau interessieren?

ich habe es jetzt mit folgender "minimalkonfiguration" hinbekommen, dass ich aufs verzeichniss als root zugreiffen kann um die daten auf einen anderen pc zu sichern... :

```

[global]

workgroup=Netz

server string = Samba Server %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size= 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

security = USER

encrypt passwords = Yes

#vfs object = vscan-clamav

#vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-oav.conf

[public]

#guest account = sambauser

#guest ok = yes

#valid users = sambauser

#force_user = sambauser

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

writable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 766

directory mode = 766

path = /lan

#write list = sambauser

```

mit dem user sambauser funktioniert aber diese konfig. nicht,

ich glaube also dass ein fehler in den verzeichnissrechten des servers vorliegt,<ich kann ihn aber nicht finden.

mein ziel: 

7 user die innerhalb /lan einen privaten ordner haben wo nur sie schreiben können, und einige ordner in denen alle schreiben können, lesen 

sollte aber jeder alles in /lan können.

aber ich glaube davon bin ich noch weit entfernt.... :/

bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

und sorry für den doppelpost da oben, habe mich verklickt, kann den post aber nicht löschen...

bd_italy

----------

## schachti

Setz doch auf dem Server in der smb.conf mal log level auf 3 und schau noch einmal in die Logs.

----------

## bd_italy

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Setz doch auf dem Server in der smb.conf mal log level auf 3 und schau noch einmal in die Logs.

 

die log wenn ich vom laptop mit dem user "sambauser" und richtigem passwort darauf zugreifen will..

bei windows bekomme ich die fehlermeldung "Der Netzwerkzugriff wurde verweigert" wenn ich das share als Netzlaufwerk einbinden will.

/var/log/samba/log.mylaptop

```

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(353)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(339)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(208)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(353)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(339)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp_sign.c:ntlmssp_sign_init(338)

  NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe2088215

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(280)

  User name: sambauser   Real name: 

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(301)

  UNIX uid 1000 is UNIX user sambauser, and will be vuid 105

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(332)

  Adding homes service for user 'sambauser' using home directory: '/home/sambauser'

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 13 of length 102

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBtconX (pid 6362) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(312)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(323)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.21)

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(761)

  Connect path is '/lan' for service [public]

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-1379921256-2108314216-3539580232-3000

  se_access_check: also S-1-22-2-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-22-2-100

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/vfs.c:vfs_init_default(219)

  Initialising default vfs hooks

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-1379921256-2108314216-3539580232-3000

  se_access_check: also S-1-22-2-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-22-2-100

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-1379921256-2108314216-3539580232-3000

  se_access_check: also S-1-22-2-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-22-2-100

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (1000, 1000) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(950)

  mylaptop (192.168.1.21) connect to service public initially as user sambauser (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 6362)

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_tcon_and_X(711)

  Serving public as a Dfs root

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/reply.c:reply_tcon_and_X(716)

  tconX service=PUBLIC 

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 14 of length 124

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBtrans2 (pid 6362) conn 0x8042b678

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (1000, 1000) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 0] smbd/service.c:set_current_service(150)

  chdir (/lan) failed

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/error.c:error_packet(146)

  error packet at smbd/process.c(979) cmd=50 (SMBtrans2) NT_STATUS_NETWORK_ACCESS_DENIED

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 15 of length 124

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBtrans2 (pid 6362) conn 0x8042b678

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 0] smbd/service.c:set_current_service(150)

  chdir (/lan) failed

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/error.c:error_packet(146)

  error packet at smbd/process.c(979) cmd=50 (SMBtrans2) NT_STATUS_NETWORK_ACCESS_DENIED

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 16 of length 43

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBulogoffX (pid 6362) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/reply.c:reply_ulogoffX(1618)

  ulogoffX vuid=105

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 17 of length 39

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBtdis (pid 6362) conn 0x8042b678

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1150)

  mylaptop (192.168.1.21) closed connection to service public

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(69)

  Yielding connection to public

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 18 of length 43

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBulogoffX (pid 6362) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/reply.c:reply_ulogoffX(1618)

  ulogoffX vuid=101

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 19 of length 39

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBtdis (pid 6362) conn 0x80428a48

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1150)

  mylaptop (192.168.1.21) closed connection to service IPC$

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(69)

  Yielding connection to IPC$

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/process.c:timeout_processing(1359)

  timeout_processing: End of file from client (client has disconnected).

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(69)

  Yielding connection to 

[2007/08/29 21:57:30, 3] smbd/server.c:exit_server_common(675)

  Server exit (normal exit)

```

/var/log/samba/log.192.168.1.21

```
[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(862)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(260)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(312)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(323)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.21)

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 0 of length 137

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 6357) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(357)

  using SPNEGO

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(580)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 1 of length 240

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 6357) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(849)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(799)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(660)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(691)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 Service Pack 2 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(551)

  Got OID 1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(554)

  Got secblob of size 40

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe2088297

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 2 of length 364

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 6357) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(849)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(799)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(660)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(691)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 Service Pack 2 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2007/08/29 21:53:42, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_server_auth(672)

  Got user=[sambauser] domain=[MYLAPTOP] workstation=[MYLAPTOP] len1=24 len2=24

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(862)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(260)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(312)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(323)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.21)

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 0 of length 137

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 6358) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(357)

  using SPNEGO

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(580)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 1 of length 240

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 6358) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(849)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(799)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(660)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(691)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 Service Pack 2 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(551)

  Got OID 1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(554)

  Got secblob of size 40

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe2088297

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 2 of length 364

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 6358) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(849)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(799)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(660)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(691)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 Service Pack 2 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2007/08/29 21:53:43, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_server_auth(672)

  Got user=[sambauser] domain=[MYLAPTOP] workstation=[MYLAPTOP] len1=24 len2=24

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(862)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(260)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(312)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(323)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.21)

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 0 of length 72

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(496)

  netbios connect: name1=SERVERSCHLAMPE  name2=MYLAPTOP       

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(503)

  netbios connect: local=serverschlampe remote=mylaptop, name type = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(862)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(260)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(312)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(323)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.21)

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 0 of length 72

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(496)

  netbios connect: name1=SERVERSCHLAMPE  name2=MYLAPTOP       

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(503)

  netbios connect: local=serverschlampe remote=mylaptop, name type = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(862)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(260)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(312)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(323)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.21)

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 0 of length 72

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(496)

  netbios connect: name1=SERVERSCHLAMPE  name2=MYLAPTOP       

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(503)

  netbios connect: local=serverschlampe remote=mylaptop, name type = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(862)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(260)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(312)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(323)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.21)

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 0 of length 137

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 6366) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(357)

  using SPNEGO

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(580)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 1 of length 240

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 6366) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(849)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(799)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(660)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(691)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 Service Pack 2 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(551)

  Got OID 1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(554)

  Got secblob of size 40

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe2088297

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 2 of length 372

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 6366) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(849)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(799)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(660)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(691)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 Service Pack 2 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2007/08/29 21:58:36, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_server_auth(672)

  Got user=[Administrator] domain=[MYLAPTOP] workstation=[MYLAPTOP] len1=24 len2=24

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(862)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(260)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(312)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(323)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.21)

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 0 of length 137

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 6367) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(487)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(357)

  using SPNEGO

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(580)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 1 of length 240

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 6367) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(849)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(799)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(660)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(691)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 Service Pack 2 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(551)

  Got OID 1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(554)

  Got secblob of size 40

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe2088297

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1110)

  Transaction 2 of length 354

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(914)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 6367) conn 0x0

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(241)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(849)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(799)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(660)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(691)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 Service Pack 2 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2007/08/29 21:58:43, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_server_auth(672)

  Got user=[root] domain=[MYLAPTOP] workstation=[MYLAPTOP] len1=24 len2=24

```

/var/log/samba/log.smdb

```

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] smbd/process.c:check_reload(1340)

  Printcap cache time expired.

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(117)

  reloading printcap cache

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(223)

  reload status: error

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(117)

  reloading printcap cache

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2007/08/29 21:57:19, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(223)

  reload status: error

```

ich kann daraus irgendwie nicht die Lösung für mein Problem sehen. Hat vill. jemand einen Tip?

Grüße

bd_italy

----------

## sschlueter

Es fehlen die Berechtigungen für /lan. Zeig uns mal ls -ld /lan

----------

